# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شب کنکوره....چه حسی داری؟ (ریاضی.انسانی.هنر.تجربی.زبا )

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
انشب ک شب کنکور ریاضی و انسانی و هنره 
و فردا شب کنکور تجربی و زبان


خب چه حسی داری؟
راضی ای از خودت؟

----------


## Mehdidb

ب شدت در حالت اغما هستم چون باید زیست رو تو بیست ساعت اینده روزنامه ای تموم کنم و قواعد زبان هم نخوندم هنوز...خدا کنه فقط فردا زیاد بخوابم

----------


## Mahdyu

از نتیجه که راضی نیستم طبیعتا,  ولی از خودم راضی هستم که تا اونجایی که توان و ظرفیت داشتم سعی کردم بخونم,  تک تک لحظاتی که خوندم و نخوندم رو توی ذهنم دارم و از کرده هام پشیمون نیستم با اینکه میدونم رتبه نمیارم. 
امیدوارم به هرچی میخواید برسید,  ولی واقعا آخر دنیا نیست,  خودتونو نبازید حتی اگه نتیجه ی مطلوبو نگرفتید. 
از ته قلبم آرزو میکنم تک تکتون با خوشحالی و رضایت از رو صندلی بلند شید.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ب شدت در حالت اغما هستم چون باید زیست رو تو بیست ساعت اینده روزنامه ای تموم کنم و قواعد زبان هم نخوندم هنوز...خدا کنه فقط فردا زیاد بخوابم


من باید زیست شیمی دینی و زبان بخونم...پس ریلکس باش ک بدتر تو هم هست :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
در مورد خواب شب کنکور اصلا وسواسی رفتار نکن ک بدتر میشه خوابت نمیبره کلا ریلکس باش

----------


## M.javaddd

داغون....سه ساله این شبا همین وضعو دارم...تقصیر خودمم هست، شکایتی نیست...

----------


## Z_H..

همه درس ها رو خوب خوندم و از نظر اطلاعاتی هیچ مشکلی ندارم.... تنها مشکلم استرس شدیدی هست که دارم و نمی تونم کنترلش کنم.... 
به امید موفقیت همگی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> داغون....سه ساله این شبا همین وضعو دارم...تقصیر خودمم هست، شکایتی نیست...


من مامانم میبینه یکم مضطربم میگه آخی نکه اولین بارته :Yahoo (21): برو مث دفعه های قبل آزمون بده دیگ تو دیگ چرا میلرزی؟! :Yahoo (21): 
منم قانع شدما  :Yahoo (31):  راس میگ دیگ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> همه درس ها رو خوب خوندم و از نظر اطلاعاتی هیچ مشکلی ندارم.... تنها مشکلم استرس شدیدی هست که دارم و نمی تونم کنترلش کنم.... 
> به امید موفقیت همگی


سر جلسه ریلکس باش ..... قبل کنکور یبار سوره حمد یا آیه الکرسی بخون 
بعد آروم شروع کن
استرس اومد آب بخور فکرت به سوال جلوت باشه نه آینده 
انشاالله ک موفق باشی 
(بیا قربون دستت دینی و زبان منم حل کن) :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mehdidb

> از نتیجه که راضی نیستم طبیعتا,  ولی از خودم راضی هستم که تا اونجایی که توان و ظرفیت داشتم سعی کردم بخونم,  تک تک لحظاتی که خوندم و نخوندم رو توی ذهنم دارم و از کرده هام پشیمون نیستم با اینکه میدونم رتبه نمیارم. 
> امیدوارم به هرچی میخواید برسید,  ولی واقعا آخر دنیا نیست,  خودتونو نبازید حتی اگه نتیجه ی مطلوبو نگرفتید. 
> از ته قلبم آرزو میکنم تک تکتون با خوشحالی و رضایت از رو صندلی بلند شید.


دقیقا منم شاید صد در صد توانم نباشه نتیجم اما هزارسال دیگه هم پشیمون نمیشم چون تلاشم رو کردم و هرچی بشه می پذیرم چون من همینم. ده بار دیگه هم کنکور بدم همین میشم

----------


## hamedaaa

حسرت اردیبهشت و خرداد رو می خورم که میشد خیلی بهتر ازشون استفاده کرد 
یا حتی هفته اول تیر...

اگر رتبه ها مثل تخمین 97 قلمچی نباشه احتمالا یه رتبه خوب بیارم

----------


## Mehdidb

> من باید زیست شیمی دینی و زبان بخونم...پس ریلکس باش ک بدتر تو هم هست
> در مورد خواب شب کنکور اصلا وسواسی رفتار نکن ک بدتر میشه خوابت نمیبره کلا ریلکس باش


من دینی رو همین تازه تموم کردم تو چهارساعت. دم مولف  دینی جامع گاج گرم. اخرش خلاصه همه درسا رو گذاشته

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام 
> انشب ک شب کنکور ریاضی و انسانی و هنره 
> و فردا شب کنکور تجربی و زبان
> 
> 
> خب چه حسی داری؟
> راضی ای از خودت؟


راضییم به رضاش
من کل تلاشمو کردم و کم نذاشتم نتیجه هرچی باشه با اون بالاییه

----------


## amir.t34

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (106): 
چیطوری کنکوری؟
 پ .ن حس طراح های کنکور :Yahoo (106):

----------


## phzed

تنها چیزایی که مونده میخوام97 داخل و خارج رو با تمام درسا یه مرور سریع بکنم در حد8ساعت بعدشم فقط کنکور ریاضی رو نگاه میکنم بلکه به درد بخوره
دیگه چیزی نمونده منتها استرس هست که خب همه دارن و ایشالله که حل بشه این استرس واسه هممون
امیدوارم این دو روز یعنی فردا و پس فردا بهترین روزامون باشه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من دینی رو همین تازه تموم کردم تو چهارساعت. دم مولف  دینی جامع گاج گرم. اخرش خلاصه همه درسا رو گذاشته


گویا من شب بیدارم پس
یدور دینی بخونم با موج آزمون شیمی با لغت زبان
فردام خط ویژه زیست دور تند مرور کنم

----------


## A.H.M

> من باید زیست شیمی دینی و زبان بخونم...پس ریلکس باش ک بدتر تو هم هست
> در مورد خواب شب کنکور اصلا وسواسی رفتار نکن ک بدتر میشه خوابت نمیبره کلا ریلکس باش


چقدر تفاهم داریم
البته همین الان من شیمیمو بستم و فردا طوفانی باید زیستو بخونم
نمیدونم کار درستیه یا نه
فیزیکمم مونده
همه درسام رو 70 عه ولی فیزیک 5 6 تا سوال بیشتر نمیتونم بزنم

----------


## Seyed Chester

راضي نيستم
 يك سالي كه موندم و سال قبلش ك دانش اموزش بودم هيچي نخوندم
همشم تقصير خودمه
مقصري باشه خودمم 
عامل نارضايتي خودمم ، خودمم
فقط سرزنش و خودخوري....

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چقدر تفاهم داریم
> البته همین الان من شیمیمو بستم و فردا طوفانی باید زیستو بخونم
> نمیدونم کار درستیه یا نه
> فیزیکمم مونده
> همه درسام رو 70 عه ولی فیزیک 5 6 تا سوال بیشتر نمیتونم بزنم


تقریبا مث پارسال منی پس...البته من زبان ام کم بودا 
انشاءالله ک پزشکی حتما میاری

----------


## diorbear

> چقدر تفاهم داریم
> *البته همین الان من شیمیمو بستم و فردا طوفانی باید زیستو بخونم
> نمیدونم کار درستیه یا نه*
> فیزیکمم مونده
> همه درسام رو 70 عه ولی فیزیک 5 6 تا سوال بیشتر نمیتونم بزنم


همه همین ایم.البته کسایی که برای هدف شون ارزش قائل ان و دوس دارن که قبول شن 
همون مثال دوی ماراتنه که ما دقیقه اخرشیم

----------


## MehranWilson

تو فکر اینم مهر آبان آذر دی بهمن اسفند فروردین اردیبهشت خرداد تا الان داشتم چیکار میکردم واقعا  :Yahoo (21): 
قریب به 300 روز رو واقعا چیکار کردیم ؟
تا به خودمون اومدیم اردیبهشت شد و کلاس های عجیب غریب نکته و تست و درگیر یکسری شیاد ... بگذریم...
خرداد شد گفتم این 1.5 ماه رو میخونم ...
و الان هم رسیدیم اینجا .....
واقعا واقعا زمان در سال کنکوراز  بعد از عید سوار یک لامبورگینی تخته گاز که رحم نمیکنه و فقط میره. خوشبحال اون کسایی که سوار لامبورگینی شدن و الان و پس فردا میرسن به مقصدشون..و این لامبورگینی بعد از 14 تیر هم دوباره شرو میکنه تخته گاز راه رفتن و خوشبحال کسایی که از همین اول مسافر هستن و بدون هیچ تصادفی صحیح  و سالم میخوان برسن به مقصدشون
از خودم ناراضی هستم ... هر چی کاشتم پس فردا درو میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## msperouz

سلام معذرت میخوام ازتون میدونم پستم ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی یه موضوع خیلی مهمه اگه جوابشو بدین ممنون میشم ذهنمو دم کنکوری خیلی مشغول کرده از استارتر تاپیکم معذرت میخوام 
اگه یه نفر اطلاعات ثبت نامی کنکور منو داشته باشه و موقع انتخاب رشته بخواد کرم بریزه مثلا کد رشته هامو عوض کنه یا کلا حذف کنه چجوری میتونم جلوشو بگیرم
پارسال برای یکی از دوستانم اتفاق افتاد و کد رشته هاشو یکی عوض کرده بود موقع ویرایش و خودشم اطلاع نداشت 
منم میترسم امسال این اتفاق برای من بیفته چون یکی اطلاعات ثبت نامی منو داره این کارم ازش بر میاد 
چجوری بایدد کاری کنم که موقع انتخاب رشته و ویرایش نتونه کاری کنه ؟ باید سازمان سنجش برم ؟
بازم معذرت میخوام از دوستان اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه ممنونم میشم

----------


## sina_hp

*هیچ حسی ندارم*

----------


## Faith

مرسی برا تگ کردن
خب راضی نیستم
حسیم ندارم 
چون نتونستم ببندم درسارو ک اونم دلیلم موجه بود
توکل ب خدا
ان شا... زیباترین چیز هارو برامون رقم بزنه

----------


## MehranWilson

> همه همین ایم.البته کسایی که برای هدف شون ارزش قائل ان و دوس دارن که قبول شن 
> همون مثال دوی ماراتنه که ما دقیقه اخرشیم


باوا خداییش بس کنین اینقد کنکور رو شبیه دو ماراتن کردین 
5 ثانیه اخر برای دو ماراتن میشه 2 ماه قبل از کنکور نه یک روز قبل کنکور
اینقد خودمون رو با حرفای انگیزشی گول نزنیم 
نمیگم تا دقیقه اخر تلاش نکنیم ولی میگم تلاش باید هوشمندانه باشه
عید اومد گفتیم فلان ادم از الان خوند این شد
اردیبهشت بازم
خرداد بازم
تیر بازم......
بلاخره فرقی باید باشه فردی که یکسال نشسته 10 بار یک فصل رو خونده با یکی که فردا میخواد بشینه یه فصل رو  بخونه ...

----------


## Heini

*والا منم که کنکور ندارم، امتحانای دانشگاهم دادیم تموم شده، داریم مثلا از ایام تابستون دانشجویی استفاده میکنیم اینقدر تو فاز رفتم یه استرس شدیدی دارم که ول نمی کنه* :Yahoo (21): * درحالی که پارسال عین خیالم نبود

ر.اسپم: من پارسال این موقع از شب تا خود صبح رفتم این سایت و با این صدا خوابیدم(البته نیمه هوشیار بودم ولی باز بهتر از هیچی بود) امیداوارم بهتون آرامش بده**
*https://rainymood.com/

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام معذرت میخوام ازتون میدونم پستم ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی یه موضوع خیلی مهمه اگه جوابشو بدین ممنون میشم ذهنمو دم کنکوری خیلی مشغول کرده از استارتر تاپیکم معذرت میخوام 
> اگه یه نفر اطلاعات ثبت نامی کنکور منو داشته باشه و موقع انتخاب رشته بخواد کرم بریزه مثلا کد رشته هامو عوض کنه یا کلا حذف کنه چجوری میتونم جلوشو بگیرم
> پارسال برای یکی از دوستانم اتفاق افتاد و کد رشته هاشو یکی عوض کرده بود موقع ویرایش و خودشم اطلاع نداشت 
> منم میترسم امسال این اتفاق برای من بیفته چون یکی اطلاعات ثبت نامی منو داره این کارم ازش بر میاد 
> چجوری بایدد کاری کنم که موقع انتخاب رشته و ویرایش نتونه کاری کنه ؟ باید سازمان سنجش برم ؟
> بازم معذرت میخوام از دوستان اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه ممنونم میشم


سلام خواهش میکنم
متاسفانه فکر نکنم بشه جلوشو گرفت جز اینکه نیم ساعت آخر و یه ربع آخر باز چک کنید کد هارو ... یا مثلا به یکی بسپرین نیم ساعت آخر کل وقت اون فردو بگیره و شما مطمئن باشین نیم ساعت آخر تغییری نمیشه 
در کل نمیتونم این حجم از بیشعوری رو تصور بکنم ک یکی کد عوض کنه :Yahoo (21): 
چون سنجش امکان تغییر رمز نداره

----------


## A.H.M

> به نظرتون سبک سوالا مخصوصا برای ما نظام قدیم ها تغییر میکنههر گ..وزی یه پیش بینی میکنه که امسال زیست سخت میشه چون 97 اسون بود
> میگن ادبیات سخت میشه چون سنجش سخت داده بود و .....
> خدایا بخیر بگذرون ما رو بازیچه این کنکور و مافیاش نفرما
> من که تا فردا همین موقع درس میخونم بعد هم لالا.


فک نکنم شدید تغییر کنه
سبک سوالات از 95 اروم اروم تغییر کرده جوری که حس نکنی
مثلا تو ادبیات ارایه سخت تر شده تو عربی سوال حداقل 2 سوال قواعدش رو مخصوصا تو مجهول باید با معنی رفت تو دینی حفظ آیات مد شده تو زبان قواعد رو دیگه مستقیما نمیشه تشخیص داد از کدوم بحثه تو ریاضی و شیمی یهو چیزای خارج کتاب میپرسن (ابکافت چربی تو شیمی و مسئله مساحت مثلث با قاعده هرون تو ریاضی) تو زیست هم کم نواوری نداشتند مخصوصا سوال 97 بیشتر بر مبنای متن و شکل کتابه

----------


## Neo.Healer

من از فکر اینک فردا شب کنکورمه دارم به مرز سکته میرسم (میدونم چند نفرو نقل کردم ک ریلکس باشین  :Yahoo (21): )
برم شام و بعدم درس تا فردا 
شب همگی بخیر 
ریاضیا انسانیا هنریا انشاالله فردا بترکونین :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ngizz

> به نظرتون سبک سوالا مخصوصا برای ما نظام قدیم ها تغییر میکنههر گ..وزی یه پیش بینی میکنه که امسال زیست سخت میشه چون 97 اسون بود
> میگن ادبیات سخت میشه چون سنجش سخت داده بود و .....
> خدایا بخیر بگذرون ما رو بازیچه این کنکور و مافیاش نفرما
> من که تا فردا همین موقع درس میخونم بعد هم لالا.


هاها این سوالا رو باید از مستر ژولیت بپرسی از اول تا آخرش می اومد میگف کنکور امسال مثه 93 هس  :Yahoo (20):  اگه به آسونیه 93بود بعد کنکور جدا از اینکه دعاش کنید بهش ایمان بیارید که اگه خود خدایی نبود دیگه دست راست خدایی هس  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## VENOM.M

مشاور من میگفت روز اخر درس نخون میره تو حافظه کوتاه مدت و بر اساس اون تست میزنی نه چیزی که قبلا خوندی
نمیدونم حالا فردا میخواستم نیم دور زیست برم و ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## diorbear

> مشاور من میگفت روز اخر درس نخون میره تو حافظه کوتاه مدت و بر اساس اون تست میزنی نه چیزی که قبلا خوندی
> نمیدونم حالا فردا میخواستم نیم دور زیست برم و ریاضی و فیزیک


مراحل نمو و هورمون های گیاهی و چرخه ها و اشکال خیلی مهم و سه فصل اخر پیش رو به نظرم بخون.تستای راحت داره ولی خیلی فرارهههههه

----------


## Z_H..

> مشاور من میگفت روز اخر درس نخون میره تو حافظه کوتاه مدت و بر اساس اون تست میزنی نه چیزی که قبلا خوندی
> نمیدونم حالا فردا میخواستم نیم دور زیست برم و ریاضی و فیزیک


منظور مشاورتون مبحث جدید بوده که در این مورد درست گفتن. فردا نهایت تا ساعت 14 یا 15 بخونید ولی مرور نه یادگیری

----------


## devious

من دو هفته اس که استرسم شروع شده  :Yahoo (21):  تقریبا دیگه بهش عادت کردم  :Yahoo (21):  کف دستام عرق میکنه قلبمم تو دهنمه :Yahoo (21):  ولی خب  مجبوریم بسازیم باهاش  :Yahoo (21):  خودمم به هر کاری میزنم که این استرس لنتی کم شه که خب موثر هم بوده تا حدودی  :Yahoo (21): 

تنها چیزی که ارومم میکنه اینه که خودم میدونم تلاشم خدایی نسبت به سال قبل بیشتر بوده دیگه ....حالاتا شرایط چه جوری سر کنکور رقم بخوره خدا داند... .برای همتون مخصوصا بچه هایی که کنکورشون فرداست بهترین نتیجه رو ارزو میکنم : )

----------


## mlt

خیلی ریلکسم
دراز کشیدم 
لپ تاپ رو شکمم
لواشک میخورم
ببخشید دیگه چون حسی نداشتم وضعیتم رو شرح دادم

----------


## Farshad0732

دارم به اون فردا ها و شنبه ها و برنامه هایی که قرار بیاد و اجرا بشه فک میکنم
به اون عصر های بعد از آزمون قلمچی که هربار میگفتم از فردا دیگه میخونم 
دارم به روز 8 فروردین فک میکنم که عهد بستم تو این سه ماه بکوب بخونم 
ولی هیچ کدوم به جایی نرسید ...

----------


## nani87

خیلی جالب بود یکجوری عنوان تاپیک خودنمایی میکرد: امشب شب کنکوره؛یک لحظه فک کردم تاریخ ب عقب برگشته و الان تو شب عاشورام: دی..شاید خیلی عجیبه: دی ولی اثرات شب کنکوره گویا؛بزرگترین حسم اینه؛باورممم نمیشه که اون سیصد روز وقت شد یک شب!!! و من باهمه وجودم اون حسرت دیر شدن زمانمو امشبم حس کردم! و اینکه میگم کاش بیشتر وقت داشتم!!کاش!ولی صد حیف که گذر زندگی آدمی همیشه همینه؛هیچوقت درس نمیگیره؛ و فراموشکاره!ومیدونم باهرسطحی از تلاش باز برای آدم اینروزا حسرت داره،اونقدی که باید تلاش میکردم نیستم؛ولی خوشحالم که تونستم کاریرو که شروع کردمو تاآخرش برم؛بارسختی و بدبختی که شده،وتنها چیزیکه تو دلم دارم؛امیده و امیده و امید....: ))) امیدوارم همه برید برسید به اونچه که میخاستید...

----------


## naazanin

از تنها چیزی که میترسم ضعف شدیدیه که سر جلسه یقمو میگیره  :Yahoo (21): 
کیک بدترش میکنه خرما هم که فایده ای نداره
باید یه وعده غذای کامل ببرم سر جلسه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Arash.ye

در وصف حال خراب و شرمندگیم اینکه:
مامانم میاد و میگه که ختم قرآنی که واسم گرفته بود تموم شده و دو سه روزی میشه که روز و شب داره دعا میکنه...
بابت همه ی حماقتام شرمنده ام همین

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

اصلا به این نکات منفی که هیچ وقت اتفاق نمیفته فکر نکنین
فردا هم مث یه آزمون آزمایشی دیگه اس
اصلا به چشم کنکور بهش نگاه نکنید
با کمال آرامش به سوالات جواب بدین

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

میخوام خودکشی کنم
لطفا برام فاتحه بخونید

----------


## mahTEn

> من دو هفته اس که استرسم شروع شده  تقریبا دیگه بهش عادت کردم  کف دستام عرق میکنه قلبمم تو دهنمه ولی خب  مجبوریم بسازیم باهاش  خودمم به هر کاری میزنم که این استرس لنتی کم شه که خب موثر هم بوده تا حدودی 
> 
> تنها چیزی که ارومم میکنه اینه که خودم میدونم تلاشم خدایی نسبت به سال قبل بیشتر بوده دیگه ....حالاتا شرایط چه جوری سر کنکور رقم بخوره خدا داند... .برای همتون مخصوصا بچه هایی که کنکورشون فرداست بهترین نتیجه رو ارزو میکنم : )


سانااااز-_-
نبینم استرس داشته باشی  :Yahoo (4): 
بزن تو دهن استرست :Yahoo (21): 
 عین من باش :Yahoo (4): 
چقد خنثی م :Yahoo (21): 
منو الگوت قرار بده :Yahoo (21): 
باشد ک رستگار شوی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میخوام خودکشی کنم
> لطفا برام فاتحه بخونید


 :Yahoo (21):  تو ک جرئت خودکشی کردن و تحمل جهنم اون دنیارو داری چه کاریه؟! با جهنم همینجا بساز  :Yahoo (31):  
حداقل بار فرصت داری اینجا

----------


## m_1999

> من دینی رو همین تازه تموم کردم تو چهارساعت. دم مولف  دینی جامع گاج گرم. اخرش خلاصه همه درسا رو گذاشته


واقعا چجوری تموم کردی چهل و دو. درسو تو چهار ساعت؟؟؟ حتی اکه تو هر یه ربع دو تا درس بخونی بازم نمیرسی!!! من چه کنم دینیوووو؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واقعا چجوری تموم کردی چهل و دو. درسو تو چهار ساعت؟؟؟ حتی اکه تو هر یه ربع دو تا درس بخونی بازم نمیرسی!!! من چه کنم دینیوووو؟؟


گاج توسی آخرش هر درس رو خیلی کوتاه خلاصه نوشته 
هر درس نصفه یه صفحه اس زود تموم میشه

----------


## A.H.M

32 ساعت تا کنکور
به امید درخشش موفقیت

----------


## m_1999

> گاج توسی آخرش هر درس رو خیلی کوتاه خلاصه نوشته 
> هر درس نصفه یه صفحه اس زود تموم میشه


مرسی عژیزم چرا ندیذه بودمش تاحالا  :Yahoo (21): 
حالا من اینارو بخونم میره از مقدمه اول کتاب سوال میده :Yahoo (101):

----------


## cRAzY.boY

با اینکه سومین کنکورمه به شدت استرس دارم  :Yahoo (21): 
۲ بار قبلی چون نخونده بودم واسم مهم نبود زیاد ، ولی این یکی داره پدرم رو در میاره !
.
من هم کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم هم زبان ، هدف اصلیم کنکور زبان هستش 
میتونم کنکور تجربی رو نرم سر جلسه ؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟

----------


## MikMik

باید بگم عجیب ترین  روز زندگیم بود 
ینی روز یا شب تولدمم بود 
باید ناراحت بودم یا خوشحال نمیدونم 
بعد ماه ها بغضم ترکیده بود 
تلفن و بر میداشتم میخندیدم
 قطع میکردم گریه میکردم
 بر میداشتم میخندیدم
قطع میکردم گریه میکردم
به قول اهنگ سی سامثینگ
And I am feeling so small
It was over my head
I know nothing at all

And I will stumble and fall

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

مرسی بابت تگ
الان بیشترین حسی که دارم حس ندامت و پشیمونی موندن پشت کنکور هست...
از اسفند 96 تا تیر 97  4 ماه تموم نخوندم واسه کنکور 97 و گفتم مهم نیست ، ایشالا 98 میترکونم ولی افسوس اون چیزی نشد که میخواستم...
حالا خودم جهنم ولی دلم برای پدر و مادرم میسوزه که این دوسال اندازه ی عمر پیر شدن...
طبق معمول هم هیچگونه استرسی ندارم...
آرزو میکنم هر کسی که واقعا خونده و زحمت کشیده و تلاش کرده فردا و پس فردا پاداش زحماتش رو به بهترین نحو ممکن بگیره    :Yahoo (99):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

اینجاست که اون جمله معروفه میگه ....و چقدر زود دیر می شود....

----------


## A.H.M

در ساعات پایانی سال تحصیلی و زمان باقی مانده تا کنکور تصمیم گرفتیم مطلب طنزی با عنوان فال کنکوری ها با ابیات شاعران بزرگ این سرزمین و همراه با تفسیرهای طنز برای شما آماده کنیم. امید است این مطلب بتواند در ساعات باقی مانده تا کنکور به افزایش روحیه شما کمک کند.



در متن زیر ۲۰ شعر همراه با تفسیرهای طنز انتخاب شده است. برای مشاهده فال خود از بین اعداد ۱ تا ۲۰ یک عدد را انتخاب کنید:



1- برده در علم محنت تحصیل             کرده آن را ز آزمون تکمیل

مقبلی ، مشفقی ، نکوکاری                    خاطری زو ندیده آزاری (جامی)

تو برای کنکور زحمت زیادی کشیدی و با آزمونهایی که توی این چند سال در کانون دادی ، دانش خودت رو تکمیل کردی. نگران نباش که کنکور خوبی پیش رو داری.



2- بفرمود تا از پی آزمون                  بپرسندش از مشکلات فنون

ز هر نکته کردند او را سؤال                 برون آمد از عهده قیل و قال (جامی)

تو تونستی در آزمون ها اشکالات خودتو برطرف کنی. جامی هم پیش بینی می کنه از عهده سوالات کنکور برمیای.



3- مهر ورزان راست وجه آزمون از روی زرد             نقد جان در بوته غم بردن و به گداختن (محتشم)

تو در دوران جمع بندی به جای اینکه استرس داشته باشی و غم و غضه بخوری ، از روی کتاب زرد جمع بندی خوبی داشتی. همین جمع بندی بهت کمک می کنه کنکور خوبی بدی.



4- دوش می‌گفت که فردا بدهم کام دلت                                         سببی ساز خدایا که پشیمان نشود (حافظ)

تو دیشب خواب دیدی که توی کنکورت موفق شدی. حافظ هم برات دعا می کنه که کنکور خوبی بدی و خوابت تعبیر بشه



5- همین طریق نگه دار و خیر کن کامروز                                         به بوی رحمت فردا عمل کند عامل (سعدی)

تو آدم خیر هستی و کار خیر زیاد انجام میدی. امروز هم به نیت موفقیت در کنکورت یه کار خیر انجام بده.



6-بی‌کسب هنر فیض قبولی نتوان یافت                                            تا حفظ نماید نتوان خواندن کاغذ (بیدل دهلوی)

تو باید بدونی قبول شدن اتفاقی نیست. برای موفقیت باید زحمت کشیده بشه. تو هم زحمتتو کشیدی و مطمئن باش اندازه معلوماتت موفق میشی.



7- سختتر از کوه چیست چونک به تو بنگریست                                 زنده شد از عشق زیست شهره شد اندر زمان (مولوی)

تو فکر می کنی فردا سوالهای زیستتون سخت باشه. اما بهت مژده بدم که بهترین درصدت رو توی زیست به دست میاری.



8- خوش آن که صلای جام وحدت در داد                                        خاطر ز ریاضی و طبیعی آزاد (شیخ بهایی)

تو دانش آموز انسانی هستی و دنبال ریاضی و تجربی نرفتی. مطمن باش توی رشته خودت موفق میشی. ظاهرا شیخ بهایی هم طرفدار انسانی هاست.



9- در ریاضی برد به دانش راه                                            وز طبیعی بود به وجه آگاه (سنایی)

برخلاف شیخ بهایی ، ظاهرا سنایی طرفدار ریاضی و تجربی بوده. اگر ریاضی و تجربی هستی که موفق میشی به علم و دانش دست پیدا کنی و توی رشته خودت هم موفق میشی.



10- ز ناز بسته لب اما به غمزه فرموده                                که یک سوال مرا بی‌جواب نگذارد (محتشم کاشانی)

تو از این دانش آموزایی هستی که می خوای به همه سوالها جواب بدی. حواست باشه بعضی از سوالها سخت و وقتگیره و اصلا نباید سراغشون بری. هدف گذاری چند تا از ده تا رو فراموش نکن.



11- این زمان جهد بکن تا ز زمان بازرهی                         پیش از آن دم که زمانی به زمانی نرسد (مولوی)

مولوی هم روی تکنیک های مدیریت زمان تاکید داره. سعی کن تکنیک ضربدر و منفی رو پیاده کنی تا بتونی زمان مناسبی رو برای استراتژی بازگشتت ذخیره کنی.



12- اسرار دوازده علومش                                                   نرمست چنانکه مهر مومش (نظامی)

نظامی روی دوازده وسیله ای که باید همراه ببری خیلی تاکید داره. توی بیت دوم هم تاکید داره مداد نرم فراموشت نشه. امشب این دوازده وسیله رو آماده کن و در این زمینه از خانوادت کمک بخواه.



13- هیچ پرسش را نخواهم گفت زینساعت جواب              زانکه از من خیره و بیهوده، بس پرسیده‌اند (پروین اعتصامی)

تو از اینایی هستی که دوست و رفیق زیاد داری و خیلی وقتها با اونا درس می خونی. حواست باشه توی این ساعات آخر و نزدیک به کنکور ، دیگه کم کم کتاب رو کنار بذاری و با دوستات سوال و جواب های درسی رو مرور نکنی. گفتگوهای درسی در این ساعات آخر ، اصلا توصیه نمیشه.



14- غرض کز غبن‌های فاحش ای اصل کفایتها                  شدند اکثر فوائد ز آفت ایام نقصانی (محتشم کاشانی)

محتشم هم خیلی روی زمان های نقصانی تاکید داره. یادت باشه اعداد زمان های نقصانی رو با خودت سرجلسه ببری و حتما رعایت کنی تا زمان مناسب برای استراتژي بازگشت داشته باشی.



15- این منم کز عصمت دل در دلت جا کرده‌ام                 این منم کز عشق پاک این رتبه پیدا کرده‌ام (محتشم کاشانی)

محتشم پیش بینی می کنه که رتبه خوبی در کنکور کسب می کنی. دلیلش هم اینه با عشق و علاقه درس خوندی و حالا ثمره اش رو می بینی



16- هر شیوه‌ای کمینگر ایجاد رتبه‌ای‌ست                          شکل غبار ناشده‌کی بر هوا رسد (بیدل دهلوی)

تو توی کانون روش های زیادی یاد گرفتی. هدف گذاری ، مدیریت زمان ، فراشناخت و ... استفاده از هرکدام از این روش ها میتونه تاثیر زیادی در کسب رتبه دلخواهت داشته باشه.



17- دولت پاینده را گویم که اِسْجد و ا‌قْتَرب                      گر بیابم اختصاصی بر بساط اقتراب (امیر معزی)

تو از اینایی هستی که در دروس اختصاصی تسلط بیشتری داری. مطمئن باش اگه بتونی توی دروس اختصاصی درصد خوبی کسب کنی نتیجه خوبی در انتظارته.



18- اشتباهات عجیب و انتسابات خنک                                همچو آروغ از درون سینه بیرون داده‌اید (ملک الشعرای بهار)

آفرین! تو از این دانش آموزایی هستی که تونستی اشتباهات و بی دقتی های پرتکرار خودتو بشناسی و تکرارش نکنی. توی کنکور هم حواست باشه که این اشتباهات رو تکرار نکنی.



19- حدیث آرزومندی که در این نامه ثبت افتاد               همانا بی‌غلط باشد که حافظ داد تلقینم (حافظ)

تو از اینایی هستی که هدف گذاری رو رعایت می کنی و تعداد غلط هات خیلی کمه. حافظ هم پیش بینی می کنه توی کنکورت هم تعداد پاسخ های غلطت خیلی کمه.



20- گشت درین ملک نخستین پزشک                                  اینت نکونامی و نیک‌اختری (ملک الشعرای بهار)

به به! ببین ملک الشعرای بهار چه پیش بینی برات کرده. ظاهرا قرار توی خانوادتون اولین پزشک تو باشی. پس کنکور خوبی انتظارتو می کشه.

----------


## SARA_J

تاببینم سال دیگه اینموقع من چه حس وحالی داشته باشم  :Yahoo (76): 
خدایاخودت کمک همه کن که نتیجه زحماتشونوبگیر

----------


## diorbear

بله با تشکر از اقا امیر خیالم از بابت زیست راحت شد :Yahoo (76): شماره 7

----------


## devious

> سانااااز-_-
> نبینم استرس داشته باشی 
> بزن تو دهن استرست
>  عین من باش
> چقد خنثی م
> منو الگوت قرار بده
> باشد ک رستگار شوی


بح بح مه تنمونه  :Yahoo (4): 

چش چش  :Yahoo (4): لنتی الگو فقط تو بقیه اداتم نمیتونن درارن  :Yahoo (4): اویزه گوشم میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_

Joker 2019_

----------


## shayandrama

حس؟ چه حسی بابا روز اول توی تصورات به صندلی پزشکی تهران فکر می کردم الان توی شبای آخر دارم به صندلی یه رشته علمی تخیلی توی پیام نور فکر می کنم!  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Soviet Union

*بچه ها خیلی استرس دارم 
یعنی از الان شروع کنم میتونم  ؟ 
لطفا انرژی منفی ندید و نگید نمیشه ، چون غلام قره قوزلو تو آزمون ها کانون ا دو شب قبل کنکو شروع کرده بود خوندن . لطفا بهم بگید که میشه ، و پزشکی تهران میارم  .*

----------


## Mrya

استرس مرگ باری دارم...یاد امتحانای دبیرستانم افتادم..هی استرس بود تا وقتی که میدیدی وسط امتحانی و خلاص..فردا 6عصر خلاص :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mrya

> *بچه ها خیلی استرس دارم 
> یعنی از الان شروع کنم میتونم  ؟ 
> لطفا انرژی منفی ندید و نگید نمیشه ، چون غلام قره قوزلو تو آزمون ها کانون ا دو شب قبل کنکو شروع کرده بود خوندن . لطفا بهم بگید که میشه ، و پزشکی تهران میارم  .*


اره عزیزم..ببین همین الان با برنامه شروع کن مطمئنم موفق میشی فقط خودتو باور کن..اصلا تو اولین کسی باش که یکروز قبل کنکور شروع کرد و قبول شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zimix

*حسم حس داغونیه که اصلا نمیشه توصیفش کرد...همش اهمال کاری. کل روزای سال در حال برنامه ریزی کردن و استارت زدن بودم
نمیدونم چی کار کنم ؟!
نه میتونم بخونم 
نه میتونم نخونم
دوست دارم فردا بیدار نشم 
 ولی از طرفی یه برنامه باحال ریختم 
 خب حالا چیکار کنم؟!*

----------


## Zimix

*حسم حس داغونیه که اصلا نمیشه توصیفش کرد...همش اهمال کاری. کل روزای سال در حال برنامه ریزی کردن و استارت زدن بودم
نمیدونم چی کار کنم ؟!
نه میتونم بخونم 
نه میتونم نخونم
دوست دارم فردا بیدار نشم 
 ولی از طرفی یه برنامه باحال ریختم 
 خب حالا چیکار کنم؟!*

----------


## Zimix

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soviet Union


بچه ها خیلی استرس دارم 
یعنی از الان شروع کنم میتونم  ؟ 
لطفا انرژی منفی ندید و نگید نمیشه ، چون غلام قره قوزلو تو آزمون ها کانون ا دو شب قبل کنکو شروع کرده بود خوندن . لطفا بهم بگید که میشه ، و پزشکی تهران میارم  .


 بیا با برنامه من پیش بریم .پزشکی تهران که سهله پزشکی هارواردم میاری*

----------


## A . H

> در ساعات پایانی سال تحصیلی و زمان باقی مانده تا کنکور تصمیم گرفتیم مطلب طنزی با عنوان فال کنکوری ها با ابیات شاعران بزرگ این سرزمین و همراه با تفسیرهای طنز برای شما آماده کنیم. امید است این مطلب بتواند در ساعات باقی مانده تا کنکور به افزایش روحیه شما کمک کند.
> 
> 
> 
> در متن زیر ۲۰ شعر همراه با تفسیرهای طنز انتخاب شده است. برای مشاهده فال خود از بین اعداد ۱ تا ۲۰ یک عدد را انتخاب کنید:
> 
> 
> 
> 1- برده در علم محنت تحصیل             کرده آن را ز آزمون تکمیل
> ...


عالی بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Panizz

والا من که مثل بقیه دوستان امروز فردا کردم که دیدم عههههه پسفردا کنکوره پانی جان
خب دیگه چه میشه کرد
من لفت میدم ازین کنکور بیرحم :Yahoo (76): امید است که ادم شه و اینجوری مارو زجر نده
البته من خیلی موجود عجیبی هستم و اصلا استرس ندارم بااینکه نخوندم و مهمم نیست برام(حالا بعدا میرم پیش روانشناس :Yahoo (76):  )
امسالم که ازاد روانو میزنمو برو که رفتیییییم
البته سعیو تلاشمو اونجا میکنم که موفق شم :Yahoo (2):  عای کَن

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
دوستان گرامی اگر کانالی جایی چیزی دارع سوال میفروشه تا بیستو چهارساعت بعذاز ازمون حالا اسکرینشات دارید یا فیلم گرفتید یا هرچیزی به حفاسنجش یا ب پ.خ من بفرستید
با ارزوی موفقیت

----------


## _Mammad_

کنکور دوممه 
خوندم ولی خوب نخوندم ...ثبات نداشتم ،این اینترنت لعنتی رو نتوسنتم ترکش کنم،هی گفتم وقت هست وقت هست و الان اینجام بدون ذره ای وقت...
بخاطر اینکه واسه 97 قشنگ درسو ول کردم بخاطر ناامیدی و گفتم 98 و فقط رفتم ک سر جلسه باشم
یهو واسه کنکور 98 شروع کردم به خوندن کلی روش اشتباه افکار اشتباه کارای غلط دست و پا زدن تو باتلاق کنکور البته ک مقصر خودمم و کلی هم نشستم ببینم کجاها غلط رفتم که اکثر جاها غلط بود 
این آخرا هم از فکر کنکور سوم نتونستم درست و حسابی بخونم ...الان دقیقا راه موفق شدنو خوندن هر درسو بلدم و انگیزشو دارم واسه 99 ولی دلم واسه پدر و مادرم میسوزه  :Yahoo (2):  
قبلش میگفتم خب خوب نشد رتبم باز کنکور میدم ولی الان ته دلم قشنگ خالی شده بخاطر حسی ک اونا بمن دارن و من اصلا اون چیزی ک اونا فکر میکنن نیستم
اول از خدا میخوام توانایی رو در رو شدن با پدر و مادرم رو بهم بده و بتونم راضیشون کنم و اشتباهاتمو جبران کنم

----------


## Ngizz

> با سلام
> دوستان گرامی اگر کانالی جایی چیزی دارع سوال میفروشه تا بیستو چهارساعت بعذاز ازمون حالا اسکرینشات دارید یا فیلم گرفتید یا هرچیزی به حفاسنجش یا ب پ.خ من بفرستید
> با ارزوی موفقیت


دیدین گفتم دست راست خدایی هستن :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_خدایا بسه 
استرس شدید دارم لنتی ها_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_انگار فردا کنکور دارم 

خیلی اذیتم میکنه 
حسی بهم میگه برو الانم درس بخون...._

----------


## saj8jad

> _خدایا بسه 
> استرس شدید دارم لنتی ها_


یکم دیگه تحمل کن فارغ میشی!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


یکم دیگه تحمل کن فارغ میشی! 


نمییییتونممممم 
خوابم نمیگیره سجاد میفهمی 

ای خداااااااااا

خنده درد گرفتم 

چه مرگی بود حالا 

استرس نگرفتم نگرفتم 
بعد دو روز آخر.....
گییییی شد_

----------


## OverError

بد، به فکر سال بعد  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saj8jad

امیدوارم بچه های گل ریاضی و انسانی در نوبت صبح و بچه های هنر در نوبت عصر فردا موفق باشند و بترکونن و هیچ اتفاقی هم برای هیچ کسی نیافته  :Yahoo (1): 
شب بخیر عزیزان

----------


## Khali

من دبیری ریاضی رو قبول بشم
تمومه

----------


## ayeh98

خیلی حس بدی دارم چون باعث و بانیش خودمم... حالم از هر چی کنکوره بهم میخوره

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

حس خماری... :Yahoo (82):

----------


## _Senoritta_

_استرس دارم
یه لحظه میگم چرا خوب نشه؟تو که درصدات تو آزمون جامع ها خوب بوده
سه لحظه بعد میگم نکنه سوالی بیاد بلد نباشمنکنه سر جلسه یادم بره_-_
در کل دارم دیوونه میشم_

----------


## AmirAria

*خب رفتم تعداد زیادی کنکوری رو به داخل حوزه امتحانی بدرقه کردم 
خوشحالم
چون کنکور ندارم*

----------


## elmira_tzf

از حسم بخوام بگم
سال چهارممه
سه بار شکست سهمگین خوردم
بخش قشری فوق کلیه ام فعاله نمیگم نیس
ولی خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتم امسال
پشیمون نیستم از موندنم ...از این همه موندنم که همه رو کلافه کرده و خودمو ...
میخوام دوئل کنم ...موندن واسم دوئل بود
من اون جنگجویی بودم که باید میرسید

داری بیدار میشی از خواب ...داره طلوع میکنه آفتاب ... :Y (505):

----------


## Neo.Healer

دیشب نتونستم بخوابم اصلا خوابم نمیبره بعد تا الان خواب بوده 
دینی و زیست و زبان و شیمی هم باید بخونم 
حوصله هم ندارم

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

> تو فکر اینم مهر آبان آذر دی بهمن اسفند فروردین اردیبهشت خرداد تا الان داشتم چیکار میکردم واقعا 
> قریب به 300 روز رو واقعا چیکار کردیم ؟
> تا به خودمون اومدیم اردیبهشت شد و کلاس های عجیب غریب نکته و تست و درگیر یکسری شیاد ... بگذریم...
> خرداد شد گفتم این 1.5 ماه رو میخونم ...
> و الان هم رسیدیم اینجا .....
> واقعا واقعا زمان در سال کنکوراز  بعد از عید سوار یک لامبورگینی تخته گاز که رحم نمیکنه و فقط میره. خوشبحال اون کسایی که سوار لامبورگینی شدن و الان و پس فردا میرسن به مقصدشون..و این لامبورگینی بعد از 14 تیر هم دوباره شرو میکنه تخته گاز راه رفتن و خوشبحال کسایی که از همین اول مسافر هستن و بدون هیچ تصادفی صحیح  و سالم میخوان برسن به مقصدشون
> از خودم ناراضی هستم ... هر چی کاشتم پس فردا درو میکنم


یه لحظه فک کردم نخوندیا  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## roxsana

خوشحال ... بدون استرس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MehranWilson

> یه لحظه فک کردم نخوندیا


درست فکر کردی

----------


## high.target

_حس صلوات......
خوب میشه کنکور همه
شاید باورتون نشه ولی بعد 2 سال دلم یهو خواست   کاش شب کنکور بود...
خواهشا منو نزنین
باورکنین از ته قلبم گفتم
بعدا به حرفم میرسید
امیدوارم نرسید هیچ وقت هیچ وقت هیچ وقت
برای موفقیت همه دعا میکنم
میگن دعا در حق دیگری میگیره..........همه موفق باشننننننن_

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

> درست فکر کردی


اون قسمت آخر که گفتی هر چی کاشتم پس فردا درو میکنم یکم گمراهم کرد :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Faith

نمیدونم چی بگم
از ی طرف اصلا نتیجش برام مهم نیس از یه طرف میخوام بیخیال باشم حتی بهش فکر نکنم
الآنم قرار نبود بیام اینجا...
ولی اومدم بزرگ ترین اشتباهم کردم
الآن نمیدونم این حس استرسه؟ حس ترسه؟حسه پشیمونیه؟ حس ناراحتیه؟
خودمو درک نمیکنم
تا حالا انقدر غیر قابل درک نبودم برا خودم :Yahoo (117): 
خدایا خودت کمکم کن مثل همیشه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohamad_R

سلام گوگول مگولی ها . اصن فکرش رو نکنین که الان من چه حسی دارم . معلومه که یه حس مضخرف هست . 


همین دیروز عصر همسایه ما که ریاضی میخونه و امسال کنکور اولشه . بار بندیل سفر بسته بود بره شمال . پرایدشون تا ته پر کرده بود و هنوز چند تا رفیقاشم بسیج کرده بود که بعد جلسه با اون برن . 
(حالا شما فک کن که یکی رو هم پیدا کرده ماشین رو برونه )  .  با همون ماشین هم صبح 7 رفتش جلسه و ساعت 1 بود تقریبا که همه کنکوریا دپرس افتادن گوشه اتاق / این همسایه ما استوری Bay TBZ گزاشته بود.


بچه ها مثل همسایه ما باشین به اپیدیدم تون که فردا کنکور هس :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Neo.Healer

به حدی عصبانیم خانواده از مند متریمم رد نمیشن 
یعنی قشنگ منتظرم یه حرف کوچیک بشه من داد و بیداد بکنم 
خودمم متوجهشم انقد ک شدیده.....یعنی الان بی هیچ دلیلی آمپر چسبوندم میخوام با همه دعوا کنم  :Yahoo (21):  
برم تیمارستان یا بمونم تا بعد کنکور؟!

----------


## A.H.M

اووف
تازه زیست لعنتی تموم شد
کسی ریاضی رو بررسی کرده؟
الان گذرا دیدم مثل اینکه ادبیاتش خیلی ابکیه

----------


## arshaa

فردا همین موقع امیدوارم نظام قدیمیا نظام جدیدا رو پاره نکن بگم ماله شما اسون بود مال ما سخت؟

----------


## Ngizz

صبح که پاشدم خیلی خوب بودم گفتم دیگه اخرشه دختر حالا زیر 1000 هم نشی زیر 2300 که میتونی بشی یه بین المللی چیزی بری ولی از وقتی ناهار خوردم تا به الان حس میکنم هیچی یادم نیس حتی 3،4 تا سوال زمینم نمیتونم بزنم  :Yahoo (21):  حتی تبدیل واحدای فیزیکم یادم نیس، واکنش های الکتروشیمی یا حتی شکلای زیست  :Yahoo (20):  واقعا نمیدونم چقد حسم درسته ولی نه دیگه جون دارم درس بخونم نه حسش، استرسم که نگم یهو اومده دیگه ول نمیکنه

----------


## A.H.M

> صبح که پاشدم خیلی خوب بودم گفتم دیگه اخرشه دختر حالا زیر 1000 هم نشی زیر 2300 که میتونی بشی یه بین المللی چیزی بری ولی از وقتی ناهار خوردم تا به الان حس میکنم هیچی یادم نیس حتی 3،4 تا سوال زمینم نمیتونم بزنم  حتی تبدیل واحدای فیزیکم یادم نیس، واکنش های الکتروشیمی یا حتی شکلای زیست  واقعا نمیدونم چقد حسم درسته ولی نه دیگه جون دارم درس بخونم نه حسش، استرسم که نگم یهو اومده دیگه ول نمیکنه


احتمالا بخاطر استرسه
ولی اگه واقعا فکر میکنی نیاز داری سریع برو مرور کن حداقل به نگاه بنداز یادت بیاد.
نذار فردا سرجلسه بگی ای کاش دیروز که وقت بود مرور میکردم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ببخشید بابت اسپم ولی کنکور زبان چه ساعتی تموم میشه ؟

میدونم 3 عصر شروع میشه 
کی تموم میشه ؟_

----------


## Sara_Bano

*دارم از استرس میمیرم فقط تا تق ب توقی میشه گریه ام میگیره
 ای خدا  

  از کنار کتابام رد میشم افسوس می خورم این یک سال چکار کردم ک الان باید نگران باشم ک فردا بتونم حداقل ی سوال جواب بدم ( حتی اون درس دینی با اون اسونیش چقد خوندمش ولی الان حتی سوالات دینی ریاضی رو حل نمیتونم بکنم  )
فک میکنم همش ادعا درس خوندن کردم فقط رو خوانی کردم و الان هیچی یاد ندارم*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *دارم از استرس میمیرم فقط تا تق ب توقی میشه گریه ام میگیره
>  ای خدا  
> 
>   از کنار کتابام رد میشم افسوس می خورم این یک سال چکار کردم ک الان باید نگران باشم ک فردا بتونم حداقل ی سوال جواب بدم ( حتی اون درس دینی با اون اسونیش چقد خوندمش ولی الان حتی سوالات دینی ریاضی رو حل نمیتونم بکنم  )
> فک میکنم همش ادعا درس خوندن کردم فقط رو خوانی کردم و الان هیچی یاد ندارم*


اشکال نداره برای بعضی چیزایی که انجام ندادی باید تاوان بدی شاید این تاوان زمان بیشتر .. شاید انرژی بیشتر ... شاید هزینه ی بیشتر ...شاید چند سال از عمرت باشه..  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## A.H.M

عمومی ریاضی رو بزنید روحیه بگیرید
بجز دینیش همه چیزش ابکیه

----------


## A.H.M

> *دارم از استرس میمیرم فقط تا تق ب توقی میشه گریه ام میگیره
>  ای خدا  
> 
>   از کنار کتابام رد میشم افسوس می خورم این یک سال چکار کردم ک الان باید نگران باشم ک فردا بتونم حداقل ی سوال جواب بدم ( حتی اون درس دینی با اون اسونیش چقد خوندمش ولی الان حتی سوالات دینی ریاضی رو حل نمیتونم بکنم  )
> فک میکنم همش ادعا درس خوندن کردم فقط رو خوانی کردم و الان هیچی یاد ندارم*


دینی آسون نبود واقعا

----------


## zahra_aa

حسرت  و حسرت و حسرت...
شرمساری و شرمساری و شرمساری....
استرس و...

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

حس خوبی ندارم به هر حال خراب میکنم...
بچه ها پایه اید یه گروه تو تلگرام بزنیم برا 99 بخونیم 5 یا 6 نفرم باشیم بسه  :18: 
اگه کسی هست خواهشا پیام بده تا گروه بزنیم

----------


## Amirhossein7

> سلام 
> انشب ک شب کنکور ریاضی و انسانی و هنره 
> و فردا شب کنکور تجربی و زبان
> 
> 
> خب چه حسی داری؟
> راضی ای از خودت؟



منم امسال مثل ادم پارسال هستم ادمي كه نميخواد با كارنامه سياه خودش روبه رو بشه ... هعي....
به هرحال امسالم مثل پارسال از دستم رفت ولي بازم با قدرت ادامه ميدم ، قطعا سال اينده با تجربه تر اشتباهات گذشته رو تكرار نميكنم و با قدرت ادامه ميدم ميگن اگه دو بار زمين خوردي سه بار بلند شو ...

----------


## Amirhossein7

> کنکور دوممه 
> خوندم ولی خوب نخوندم ...ثبات نداشتم ،این اینترنت لعنتی رو نتوسنتم ترکش کنم،هی گفتم وقت هست وقت هست و الان اینجام بدون ذره ای وقت...
> بخاطر اینکه واسه 97 قشنگ درسو ول کردم بخاطر ناامیدی و گفتم 98 و فقط رفتم ک سر جلسه باشم
> یهو واسه کنکور 98 شروع کردم به خوندن کلی روش اشتباه افکار اشتباه کارای غلط دست و پا زدن تو باتلاق کنکور البته ک مقصر خودمم و کلی هم نشستم ببینم کجاها غلط رفتم که اکثر جاها غلط بود 
> این آخرا هم از فکر کنکور سوم نتونستم درست و حسابی بخونم ...الان دقیقا راه موفق شدنو خوندن هر درسو بلدم و انگیزشو دارم واسه 99 ولی دلم واسه پدر و مادرم میسوزه  
> قبلش میگفتم خب خوب نشد رتبم باز کنکور میدم ولی الان ته دلم قشنگ خالی شده بخاطر حسی ک اونا بمن دارن و من اصلا اون چیزی ک اونا فکر میکنن نیستم
> اول از خدا میخوام توانایی رو در رو شدن با پدر و مادرم رو بهم بده و بتونم راضیشون کنم و اشتباهاتمو جبران کنم


داداش شما دقيقا عين مني ! واقعا نسخه كپي من هستي خخخ منم همينجوريم سال اول رو بخاطر نااميدي از كف دادم سال دوم رو با قدرت شروع كردم ولي بخاطر كم كاري و يه خورده هم جوگيري از دست دادم منم از دو ماه پيش فكر كنكور سوم تو سرم بود ولي وقتي به خانوادم فكر ميكردم كه اونا هم پا به پاي من استرس كشيدن دلسرد ميشم ولي يه روز نشستم با پدرم صحبت كردم قشنگ توجيحش كردم اشتباهاتم رو تو اين دو سال و ايشون هم گفت كه هميشه پشتم هست شما هم بشين صحبت كن و يه تصميم عالي بگير واسه اينده

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


اشکال نداره برای بعضی چیزایی که انجام ندادی باید تاوان بدی شاید این تاوان زمان بیشتر .. شاید انرژی بیشتر ... شاید هزینه ی بیشتر ...شاید چند سال از عمرت باشه.. 


ن دیگ ای نقد بریدم و ضعیف شدم سال بعد و زمان بیشتری نداره
  نشد=مرگ*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


دینی آسون نبود واقعا


نمیدونم واقعا  هرچی بود بد حالمو گرفت*

----------


## Blue Girly.N

حس پنچربودن: /
پ ن: اگه سوالای درس  خواص مواد خوب نبود جان به جان آفرین تسلیم میکردم

----------


## Accident

این نیز بگذرد...life goes on

----------


## Parisa.m

کل هفته استرس داشتم ولی الان دیگه بیخیال شدم
هر چند این فکر که نکنه همه سوالا از همون بخشایی باشه که من بلد نیستم یکم اذیتم میکنه

----------


## M.javaddd

حس و حالم؟!
بیخیال و خنثی.....

----------


## Neo.Healer

من رو به موتم 
خیلییی ناراحتم انگار هیچی بلد نیستم افتضاح

----------


## tear_goddess

الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ۗ أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tear_goddess

میدونید چیه ؟
دلم برای جوونا و نوجوونا واقعا میسوزه که تو اوج جوونی باید استرس کنکور و بکشن 
کاش سیستم آموزشی کشور یه طوری بود که انقدر بچه ها اذیت نمیشدن 
 واقعا چرا در بدو ورود باید استرس بکشن !!!؟؟؟
من واقعا نمیفهمم !!!!!
کاش یکی یه فکری کنه ... 
کنکور ،مافیای کنکور ،موسسه ها دارن جوونا رو نابود میکنن !!

----------


## Sanazbst

سکوت ترسناکی توی دلم دارم ..

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_


خنده درد_

----------


## WickedSick

فردا که بهار اید
آزاد و رها هستیم
ازاد و رها هستیم

این‌پستم بخونین، بدرد بخوره.
هر چی دوست داری به اعضای انجمن بگو

----------


## SARA_J

> فردا که بهار اید
> آزاد و رها هستیم
> ازاد و رها هستیم
> 
> این‌پستم بخونین، بدرد بخوره.
> هر چی دوست داری به اعضای انجمن بگو


سلام دکی خوش و حالت راحت بی سی خوت
دس راسته بل سر ایما 
98که محروم بیمه ایشالا 99 بینمت .
لری بخونش.... سقت :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط SARA_J


سلام دکی خوش و حالت راحت بی سی خوت
دس راسته بل سر ایما 
98که محروم بیمه ایشالا 99 بینمت .
لری بخونش.... سقت


سارا مری تو هم دزفیلی قصب کنی_

----------


## Baran_98

حس حماقت حس شرمساری حس عذاب وجدان حس بد  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ifmvi

*حس خاصی نیست ، دوست دارم سریع تر بگذره !*

----------


## alireza_315

آرزوی موفقیت برای همه ی اونایی که واقعا زحمت کشیدن برا98

خدا همراه همتون ان شا الله :Yahoo (6):

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

فردا بهترینا رو رقم میزنید دوستای گلم
فردا جزو بهترین روزای زندگیتون میشه
ایمان داشته باشید
یاد و توکل خدا رو هم‌ از یاد نبرید
با آرامش برید سر جلسه و تا ثانیه آخرش بهترین‌ سرنوشت رو برا زندگیتون رقم بزنید
دست از تلاش تا آخرین ثانیه اش بر ندارین
تا آخرین ثانیه اش یه لحظه هم خسته نشین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## SARA_J

> _
> 
> سارا مری تو هم دزفیلی قصب کنی_


سید بیر بخفت :Yahoo (76):  
توکلت و خدا

----------


## Juliette

> من رو به موتم 
> خیلییی ناراحتم انگار هیچی بلد نیستم افتضاح


فکر میکنم تنها کسی ازاین سایت رتبه لازمو بیاره شما هستید
شماهم ک روبه موتید
الحمدلله
: )))

----------


## WickedSick

والا شاید باورتون نشه ولی من استرس شمارو  خیلی دارم  :Yahoo (21): 
تازه هم سرماخوردم‌هم سردرد دارم واسه امتحانای شنبه ام هیچی نخوندم همش اینجا بودم.

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> حس پنچربودن: /
> پ ن: اگه سوالای درس  خواص مواد خوب نبود جان به جان آفرین تسلیم میکردم


حس تموم شدن کنکور 
پ ن :اگه هنر دادین بدونید درک عمومی و ادبیات همرو بیچاره کرده : |||
طراح بلاسوخته: )#هیچکس_تنها_نیست: |

----------


## alis79

شب کنکورم تموم شددددددد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
الان روزش شد  :Yahoo (20): 
به امید موفقیت همه بچه های انجمن بزن لایکووووو

----------


## A.H.M

با وجود تلاش زیاد شاید به  اون چه میخوام نرسم
ریاضی و فیزیک وحشتناک کم زدم
بازم راضی ام به رضاش
راستی شیمی و زیست چرا اینقدر ابکی بود

----------


## nani87

دیشب خیلی شب پراسترسی بود:شام رو11 خوردم!ساعت یک و نیم کنار دو تا بچه فسقل خابیدم که تا ساعت5 صب که بیدار شدم دوبار از خاب پروندنم!همش فک میکردم گند میزنم!حس میکردم هیچی تو ذهنم نیست ...خیلی استرس بدی بود!امیدوارم هیچکی پشت کنکور نمونه،که خیلی بده...اللن باورم نمیشه همه چیز تمام شد!اونهمه سختی؛محدودیت:ازهمه چیز زدن؛الان دو سال هست از هیچکی خبر ندارم؛آخرین آهنگی که شنیدم مال دوسال پیش بوده؛دو ساله فقط توی اتاقم و تنهایی طی کردم؛بغض میگیرتم وقتی میبینم چقددددد سختی و تنهایی و استرس کشیدم؛و الان شاد نیستم!فقط نمیتونم باور کنم واقعا اون روزا تمام شده؟یعنی الان هرکاری میتونم بکنم؟
فقط میتونم بگم خداروشکر؛راضییم به رضاش؛امیدوارممم همه طعم شیرین قبولی رشته دلخاهشونو بچشن...منم اگر صلاح باشه برسم بچیزیکه رنج این زندگی نکردن هارو پاک میکنه از دلم...
حالا الان یک شب بعد کنکوره؛چه حسی داری؟: دی

----------


## nani87

> با وجود تلاش زیاد شاید به  اون چه میخوام نرسم
> ریاضی و فیزیک وحشتناک کم زدم
> بازم راضی ام به رضاش
> راستی شیمی و زیست چرا اینقدر ابکی بود


چرا اینفکرو میکنی؟شما بنظرم هم باپشتکار بودی؛امیدتم بالا بود..من حتا یادم نمیاد چنتا سوال ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی زدم!!!زیست رو فقط میدونم زیاد زدم که یکسری رو از دستی نزدم گفتم نکنه من دارم اشتباه میکنم که اینهمه رو دارم میزنم:/ اونایی دیگرو اصلا یادم نمیاد...ولی میبینی که امیدمو از دست ندادم :Yahoo (94): .(شاید چون دیگه حس پشت کنکور موندنو ندارم امید دارم که بشه)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فکر میکنم تنها کسی ازاین سایت رتبه لازمو بیاره شما هستید
> شماهم ک روبه موتید
> الحمدلله
> : )))


الحمدلله ک رو به موتم ؟! :Yahoo (77): 
در حد انتظارم نبود بنظرم بد شدش نمیدونم

----------


## naazanin

از ساعت 10 خوابم گرفته بود ولی به زور خودمو بیدار نگه داشتم که زیاد نخوابم صبح بیحال باشم  :Yahoo (21): 
زودتر از زنگ گوشی هم بیدار شدم خیلی ریلکس وسایلمو جم کردم رفتم  :Yahoo (21):  انگا دارم میرم اردو : )))
چ خوب که تموم شد  :Y (398):

----------

